# Female Fiction Writers



## DGS49

What's going on with Kindle?  Virtually every book they suggest to me is written by a woman.

I recently went through their process to get some book suggestions.  I clicked on "historical novels" and the first 12 books they showed me were written by women.

And not to read too much into it, most of the Kindle books I've read - the vast majority - are written by men: Clive Custer, Ken Follett, etc.

Are women writing most fiction these days, or is there something up with Kindle and how they make their suggestions?


----------



## Blackrook

It's probably intentional. Nothing the liberals do is accidental. They really do intend blacks to live in squalor in Baltimore.


----------



## Cecilie1200

DGS49 said:


> What's going on with Kindle?  Virtually every book they suggest to me is written by a woman.
> 
> I recently went through their process to get some book suggestions.  I clicked on "historical novels" and the first 12 books they showed me were written by women.
> 
> And not to read too much into it, most of the Kindle books I've read - the vast majority - are written by men: Clive Custer, Ken Follett, etc.
> 
> Are women writing most fiction these days, or is there something up with Kindle and how they make their suggestions?



Might have something to do with women apparently reading more fiction than men do.  They could just be recommending the "trending" ones.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Cecilie1200 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on with Kindle?  Virtually every book they suggest to me is written by a woman.
> 
> I recently went through their process to get some book suggestions.  I clicked on "historical novels" and the first 12 books they showed me were written by women.
> 
> And not to read too much into it, most of the Kindle books I've read - the vast majority - are written by men: Clive Custer, Ken Follett, etc.
> 
> Are women writing most fiction these days, or is there something up with Kindle and how they make their suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have something to do with women apparently reading more fiction than men do.  They could just be recommending the "trending" ones.
Click to expand...


That's likely true.  I know I don't read near the fiction I used too.

I never permit politics to interfere with my appreciation of art.  If the work is good, I don't care who wrote it.


----------



## Blackrook

I used to read a lot of novels, but now I read hardly any.

Lately, it seems all books are aimed at women, almost as if they've given up on men reading.


----------



## Disir

I don't read fiction and I don't have a Kindle. I do read a lot of history which are written by men and women.

 But, I can go to the recommendations on the site and remove what I don't like. It's taken them a decade but they are getting closer to the stuff I will actually read.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Shameless plug for a friend:

If you want a fem writer, try Caitlan R. Kiernan.  She'll blister yer ass.

We disagree on nearly all political matters, but have had great conversations about the human condition, and her imagination is top of the line.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on with Kindle?  Virtually every book they suggest to me is written by a woman.
> 
> I recently went through their process to get some book suggestions.  I clicked on "historical novels" and the first 12 books they showed me were written by women.
> 
> And not to read too much into it, most of the Kindle books I've read - the vast majority - are written by men: Clive Custer, Ken Follett, etc.
> 
> Are women writing most fiction these days, or is there something up with Kindle and how they make their suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have something to do with women apparently reading more fiction than men do.  They could just be recommending the "trending" ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's likely true.  I know I don't read near the fiction I used too.
> 
> I never permit politics to interfere with my appreciation of art.  If the work is good, I don't care who wrote it.
Click to expand...


The big problem is that (and I know the Leftist PC Thought Police are about to invade my home and haul me off to a re-education camp for saying this) men and women write very differently from each other.

Although I am a woman myself, I rarely read books written by women because most of them end up being romance novels, no matter what genre I was actually looking for.  I don't have a problem with characters falling in love and having relationships in books, because that's what happens in life.  But when the genre becomes nothing more than a plot mechanism to bring some chick in contact with the tall, dark, "hunky" male _du jour_, instead of being the ACTUAL PLOT, I get annoyed.  Male writers seem to be better at focusing on a storyline beyond "Ooh, I've found my soul mate!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Shameless plug for a friend:
> 
> If you want a fem writer, try Caitlan R. Kiernan.  She'll blister yer ass.
> 
> We disagree on nearly all political matters, but have had great conversations about the human condition, and her imagination is top of the line.



Since it's you, I'll give her a look.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

There are some great fiction writers out there.  They all just happen to be elected to Congress or work fr the lame stream media!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> There are some great fiction writers out there.  They all just happen to be elected to Congress or work fr the lame stream media!



Nah.  The media is writing fiction, and Congresscritters are definitely delusional, but none of them manages to come up with a believable, interesting story.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Cecilie1200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on with Kindle?  Virtually every book they suggest to me is written by a woman.
> 
> I recently went through their process to get some book suggestions.  I clicked on "historical novels" and the first 12 books they showed me were written by women.
> 
> And not to read too much into it, most of the Kindle books I've read - the vast majority - are written by men: Clive Custer, Ken Follett, etc.
> 
> Are women writing most fiction these days, or is there something up with Kindle and how they make their suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have something to do with women apparently reading more fiction than men do.  They could just be recommending the "trending" ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's likely true.  I know I don't read near the fiction I used too.
> 
> I never permit politics to interfere with my appreciation of art.  If the work is good, I don't care who wrote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big problem is that (and I know the Leftist PC Thought Police are about to invade my home and haul me off to a re-education camp for saying this) men and women write very differently from each other.
> 
> Although I am a woman myself, I rarely read books written by women because most of them end up being romance novels, no matter what genre I was actually looking for.  I don't have a problem with characters falling in love and having relationships in books, because that's what happens in life.  But when the genre becomes nothing more than a plot mechanism to bring some chick in contact with the tall, dark, "hunky" male _du jour_, instead of being the ACTUAL PLOT, I get annoyed.  Male writers seem to be better at focusing on a storyline beyond "Ooh, I've found my soul mate!"
Click to expand...


Yes, they do write quite differently.

There are exceptions.  Alice Sheldon wrote under the name "James Tiptree, Jr." for years.  No one knew she was female save for her agent, and no one discovered it much before her odd and untimely death.  Everyone assumed she was a man, because she wrote like a man.

She was one of the great writers of the late 20th Century.  Read all you can find.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Cecilie1200 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless plug for a friend:
> 
> If you want a fem writer, try Caitlan R. Kiernan.  She'll blister yer ass.
> 
> We disagree on nearly all political matters, but have had great conversations about the human condition, and her imagination is top of the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's you, I'll give her a look.
Click to expand...


She can be quite kinky.


----------



## Unkotare

Mary Shelley


----------



## Disir

I think the problem isn't necessarily gender but that anybody and their cousin can write a book and the bar has been set pretty damn low in many cases.  There has been a change in the last 20-30 years as far as what is published. Not all but many writers insist their must be some type of romance involved. 

I read non-fiction now and it's pretty specific.  I'm not looking for a 200 page overview of something.  For myself, either gender has the information and is more than qualified to deliver it.


----------



## Unkotare

How a Woman Invented the Novel: 'The Tale of Genji'


----------



## DGS49

I have no problem with woman-sourced fiction.  My question is with the Kindle recommendations.  Are women writing a lot more fiction than men these days, or is it possible that they are just writing more "historical fiction". I don't know.  But if Kindle is making recommendations to me based on the books I have read, then there should be both men and women in the list of recommendations.  And that is not the case.

My impression is that women tend to be more wordy and it takes more time to move from event to event, and in many cases they get male characters all wrong (how they react to various crises, etc), but I read a lot of women as well as men.


----------



## Cecilie1200

DGS49 said:


> I have no problem with woman-sourced fiction.  My question is with the Kindle recommendations.  Are women writing a lot more fiction than men these days, or is it possible that they are just writing more "historical fiction". I don't know.  But if Kindle is making recommendations to me based on the books I have read, then there should be both men and women in the list of recommendations.  And that is not the case.
> 
> My impression is that women tend to be more wordy and it takes more time to move from event to event, and in many cases they get male characters all wrong (how they react to various crises, etc), but I read a lot of women as well as men.



Newsflash:  men tend to write female characters all wrong, too.  It's almost like men and women are completely different from each other, or something.


----------



## Blackrook

The vast majority of my writing group is old white men who have retired.


----------



## Gdjjr

JK Rowling of Harry Potter (which I'm not interested in reading) fame uses the pseudonym Robert Galbraith. So far she's written 3 books under that name.
All 3 have the same protagonist (a private detective who lost a part of his leg in the Military) that does really good detective work. They all take place in Britain and though they are fiction they're very entertaining.


----------

